# Protection Plan / Upgrade to Genie Question



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

I am a little unclear on what the protection plan free upgrade entails. I currently have 2 HD-DVRs and do not have the protection plan. If I sign up for the protection plan, will be I able to upgrade one of my HD-DVRs to the Genie at no cost (after the 30 day waiting period)? I currently am in a 1 year agreement due to free NFL ST this year, if that affects anything.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think the protection plan has anything to do with free or lower cost upgraded equipment, it's the length of time you've been with D* and how may upgrades and freebies you've received from them during that time. I have the protection plan but I received a free HR34, C31 and installation last September because I've been with them since '94 receiving just the usual equipment upgraded equipment. My protection plan kicked in last week when my C31 was acting up and they sent out a tech (pretty quickly) who replaced both switches, the LMB, tuned the dish and replaced the HR34 with a new HR44 at no cost. You can only find out what they'll give you for what cost by giving them a call, ask for Customer Retention when the CSR answers, and let them know what you'd like to get and they'll look up your account and let you know what they'll give you.


----------



## vachief (Jul 17, 2007)

My understanding is that the protection plan was recently improved by adding a provision for getting upgrades to your equipment every two years. According to directv.com:



An upgrade to the latest equipment 
every 2 years



Eligibility for an upgrade to the latest equipment every 2 years with a renewed 24 month agreement



I am not clear by this if it means I can go from an HD-DVR to a Genie.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I took advantage of the Protection Plan free upgrade offer in May. My HR24-500 was replaced with a HR34-700.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It doesn't cost anything to call and ask them.
Just tell them you are not ready to change if they do not tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## h_a_h_3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I had somehow gotten signed up for Protection Plan in Sept 2011 after swapping an HR21 (leased) with bad hard drive for another HR21 (leased). In May I got an email from Directv about the Protection Plan new enhancement/benefit of new receiver every two years. Called them and got HR44 + C41 installed for free, gave back the HR21 (added a viewing location, now have two Directv connected TVs and before only had one). Directv customer for 10+ years, no Protection Plan until 2011 (preferred to buy my own bleeding-edge HD/HDTivo boxes before the HR21). Before this PP enhancement I had called about "the genie" and was told $450 to install genie + client + CCK blah blah. Had Sunday Ticket for several years before quitting last year, not sure if that matters at all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hotelone said:


> I don't think the protection plan has anything to do with free or lower cost upgraded equipment, it's the length of time you've been with D* and how may upgrades and freebies you've received from them during that time. I have the protection plan but I received a free HR34, C31 and installation last September because I've been with them since '94 receiving just the usual equipment upgraded equipment. My protection plan kicked in last week when my C31 was acting up and they sent out a tech (pretty quickly) who replaced both switches, the LMB, tuned the dish and replaced the HR34 with a new HR44 at no cost. You can only find out what they'll give you for what cost by giving them a call, ask for Customer Retention when the CSR answers, and let them know what you'd like to get and they'll look up your account and let you know what they'll give you.


The protection plan has a lot do with upgrades now as the new benefit is a "free" upgrade every two years. However tenure and account history might also come in to place if you dont have the PP


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

The protection plan has a lot do with upgrades now as the new benefit is a "free" upgrade every two years. However tenure and account history might also come in to place if you dont have the PP


Thanks for the additional info, I wasn't sure.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

You need to call and see what is offered and be ready to try a few times if you can't get a satisfactory offer after a few calls wait a month or so and try again.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

Also call and tell the computer "retention" and you'll get people who are a lot more willing to work with you if you say you are thinking about leaving.


----------



## Dukester619 (Dec 22, 2007)

I called yesterday for my annual NFL ST free attempt and was very pleased to also get the free Genie upgrade offer. I got the ST Max package for $75 total which I was happy with but I decided to do a little research on the Genie upgrade before I jumped on it. After doing some reading I decided it was a no brainer and I have an installer coming out today to do the install.

I have a couple of questions however. I currently have 3 HD DVR (an HR23 and 2 HR21's). The retentions lady said I could use 2 of my my exiting DVR's as clients so as to keep my programing and series links, but when I went to the order confirmation person they said my order is for the Genie and 2 clients. I suppose this is good since I should now have the option when the installer gets here, but I am looking for opinions on which way to go.

Are the clients a lot better then my existing HD DVR's? I like having the two extra hard drive available and from the first look I see that the mini client does not have a component out, which I use on one of my recievers for another TV in the office. I also use RF to control all my recievers because all three are split to other rooms.

Also, I am currently self networked for Whole Home using ethernet. Should I get them to install the DTV coaxial network (I forget what they call it) for better performance?

Any thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Keep the HDDVRs instead of the clients. Let the installer connect the CCK and after he leaves disconnected put it away and connect the Genie via ethernet


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Whole Home via coax is great, and don't refuse that install; it'll help clean up wires and my experience in two locations is it's rock solid.

The receiver question is complex and really depends on your own druthers. Study up a tad on what the Genie clients do and don't do, then make your decision. You could even do one client and one extra DVR.....


----------



## Dukester619 (Dec 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> The Whole Home via coax is great, and don't refuse that install; it'll help clean up wires and my experience in two locations is it's rock solid.
> 
> The receiver question is complex and really depends on your own druthers. Study up a tad on what the Genie clients do and don't do, then make your decision. You could even do one client and one extra DVR.....


Thanks, that's exactly what I ended up doing. I moved the HR23 to the bedroom and had the Genie (HR44 500 BTW) installed in its place in the living room with a C41-700 client replacing the other HR21 in the kitchen. He also changed my Whole Home to coax which I was really glad to see. He also gave me an extra RF remote for use in my office where I split the HDMI to. So far I am very happy with the way it all worked out.

I forgot to mention that the retention person also through in 2 months of all the premiums (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime etc.), something she called Pick Five. First time I have heard of that one. So I ended up with a grand total of $30 off for 1 year, ST Max, new Genie and client and the Pick Five package all for $75. This has been the best retention call to date for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dukester619 said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I ended up doing. I moved the HR23 to the bedroom and had the Genie (HR44 500 BTW) installed in its place in the living room with a C41-700 client replacing the other HR21 in the kitchen. He also changed my Whole Home to coax which I was really glad to see. He also gave me an extra RF remote for use in my office where I split the HDMI to. So far I am very happy with the way it all worked out.
> 
> I forgot to mention that the retention person also through in 2 months of all the premiums (HBO, Cinemax, Showtime etc.), something she called Pick Five. First time I have heard of that one. So I ended up with a grand total of $30 off for 1 year, ST Max, new Genie and client and the Pick Five package all for $75. This has been the best retention call to date for me.


I can understand dumping a 21 series DVR, but why didn't you get it replaced with another DVR? I really don't understand why people replace DVRs with a box that adds nothing to your system. I'd also replace that 23.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The deal they offered me this week was for a genie and two minis. A DVR would have cost more plus it would have been what the installer had on the truck. Our installer yesterday had new 44s, but his DvRs were all reconditioned models.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> I can understand dumping a 21 series DVR, but why didn't you get it replaced with another DVR? I really don't understand why people replace DVRs with a box that adds nothing to your system. I'd also replace that 23.
> 
> Rich


I agree Rich. I find no appeal in the mini Genie. The Genie is very nice with 5 tuners and a 1TB HDD. I just added the Genie to my set up for several reasons Including getting a free upgrade to a SWM system, a supported whole home system. I kept my HR24, HR22 and H24. I thought about a mini genie client for about 5 minutes and realized for my needs it would be a step back. The monthly fee is the same, it has size going for it but that is all I can see it has over a DVR.


----------



## Dukester619 (Dec 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> I can understand dumping a 21 series DVR, but why didn't you get it replaced with another DVR? I really don't understand why people replace DVRs with a box that adds nothing to your system. I'd also replace that 23.
> 
> Rich


I kept the HR23, added the client, and dumped the 2 HR21's for several reasons. Obviously the 23 has a bigger drive and is slightly faster IMO then the 21's. My 21's are both over 5 years old and the one in the bedroom was constantly grinding the HD even in stand by. DTV would not replace it even with the protection plan due to that issue. The one for the kitchen/patio is kept in the garage and takes up space on a cabinet that I have now recovered for other use. So obviously I have to use RF to control that unit and have never been very happy with the performance from the patio. Now it works great using the RC71 remote with the new RF technology. That has been one of the best thing (along with the speed increase) about the upgrade so far.

The other issue is that I have a SWM 8 system with 7 tuners now with the new configuration. I suppose they might have upgraded the system for free if I had keep two HR2x's, but I didn't ask just to have two more legacy tuners. I have plenty of recording capability and space now and the whole system is so much smoother.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

So glad it works great for you. 

Proves there's no cookie cutter approach that works for every one.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Starrbuck said:


> Also call and tell the computer "retention" and you'll get people who are a lot more willing to work with you if you say you are thinking about leaving.


But the TS didn't say anything about leaving -- he said he has one year left on his current agreement. And the CSRs, whether front-line or retention, will know that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I can understand dumping a 21 series DVR, but why didn't you get it replaced with another DVR? I really don't understand why people replace DVRs with a box that adds nothing to your system. I'd also replace that 23. 

Rich


There those that don't need the extra recording space and would like full control of their Series List from more than one room. If the room where the client is placed is not heavily used, it can be a good option.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Agreed, the client does have a good purpose. It's not for everyone, but that is the benefit of DirecTV compared to Dish's Hopper.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> I agree Rich. I find no appeal in the mini Genie. The Genie is very nice with 5 tuners and a 1TB HDD. I just added the Genie to my set up for several reasons Including getting a free upgrade to a SWM system, a supported whole home system. I kept my HR24, HR22 and H24. I thought about a mini genie client for about 5 minutes and realized for my needs it would be a step back. The monthly fee is the same, it has size going for it but that is all I can see it has over a DVR.


He has more in his system now than he had before in multiple ways. He lost nothing. He is using less power and has less noise if the minis in a bedroom.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes the mini is quiet. But so is my H24 in the bedroom and it is fast with no lag. I can watch recordings from it and asign a recording to any of my DVRs. It does have some limitations compared to a mini regarding management of recordings. I'm sure for some the people and as Merg said viewing locations the mini is a reasonable choice. But as I said for my needs it is not a good option. At least not to replace a DVR. I suppose if my H24 died I could consider a mini genie for that rarely used location if the mini is as fast as the H24 and has no lag issues. It is great that Directv has several options available for various customer needs. 

Dukester's dropping a DVR from the kitchen and adding a mini is understandable due to space concerns. And if he is happy with his system that is all that matters.

Is the power savings significant between D* equipment options?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> I agree Rich. I find no appeal in the mini Genie. The Genie is very nice with 5 tuners and a 1TB HDD. I just added the Genie to my set up for several reasons Including getting a free upgrade to a SWM system, a supported whole home system. I kept my HR24, HR22 and H24. I thought about a mini genie client for about 5 minutes and realized for my needs it would be a step back. The monthly fee is the same, it has size going for it but that is all I can see it has over a DVR.


It would be a step back. Bad enough to have one Genie with a massive HDD go south, but to have a bunch of clients that are tied directly to it go south with it would be terrible.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> There those that don't need the extra recording space and would like full control of their Series List from more than one room. If the room where the client is placed is not heavily used, it can be a good option.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Just looking at it from my point of view. I realize I'm a bit of an anomaly.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> Yes the mini is quiet. But so is my H24 in the bedroom and it is fast with no lag. I can watch recordings from it and asign a recording to any of my DVRs. It does have some limitations compared to a mini regarding management of recordings. I'm sure for some the people and as Merg said viewing locations the mini is a reasonable choice. But as I said for my needs it is not a good option. At least not to replace a DVR. I suppose if my H24 died I could consider a mini genie for that rarely used location if the mini is as fast as the H24 and has no lag issues. It is great that Directv has several options available for various customer needs.
> 
> Dukester's dropping a DVR from the kitchen and adding a mini is understandable due to space concerns. And if he is happy with his system that is all that matters.
> 
> Is the power savings significant between D* equipment options?


Just my opinion, but any DVR can be used as a server no matter where it is or how little it's used. That value completely disappears when using a non-DVR option. I have several HRs that are never used in any capacity other than as a server.

Are the power savings significant between options? Not in my case.

Rich


----------



## Dukester619 (Dec 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Just my opinion, but any DVR can be used as a server no matter where it is or how little it's used. That value completely disappears when using a non-DVR option. I have several HRs that are never used in any capacity other than as a server.
> 
> Are the power savings significant between options? Not in my case.
> 
> Rich


I agree with your points on server capability and more redundancy through out. Like I said earlier I considered it and in the end the best overall option for me was the client for the garage. Especially now after seeing the much improved RF performance. That has been the biggest overall gain for me. I was always having to move around and point the remote at the receiver in the garage from the patio to get it to work, Now I have tried it from way on the other side of the yard and it worked flawlessly. Very happy with the decision.

Another thing is, I did not have an option to upgrade one of the HR's to a 24. I am fairly sure it would have either cost me more if not being denied outright. I was ready to move on from the HR21 units.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> It would be a step back. Bad enough to have one Genie with a massive HDD go south, but to have a bunch of clients that are tied directly to it go south with it would be terrible.
> 
> Rich


There are plenty of people who don't have redundancy with regard to their data. Just about everyone I deal with does not even have a backup of their data for their computer. Plus, most people are not absolutely obsessed with TV (like we are). If the hard drive in the Genie fails and it is replaced, they lost some TV recordings. Most people are upset for a few minutes and then get on with things. Even in my setup, I don't record the same thing on multiple DVRs. If my drive fails, I'll be SOL, but in the scheme of things I really couldn't care. I'll re-record the shows I lost or I'll watch them on-line. If I record something and want to keep it truly long-term, I will off-load it onto a DVD.

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> Yes the mini is quiet. But so is my H24 in the bedroom and it is fast with no lag. I can watch recordings from it and asign a recording to any of my DVRs. It does have some limitations compared to a mini regarding management of recordings. I'm sure for some the people and as Merg said viewing locations the mini is a reasonable choice. But as I said for my needs it is not a good option. At least not to replace a DVR. I suppose if my H24 died I could consider a mini genie for that rarely used location if the mini is as fast as the H24 and has no lag issues. It is great that Directv has several options available for various customer needs.
> 
> Dukester's dropping a DVR from the kitchen and adding a mini is understandable due to space concerns. And if he is happy with his system that is all that matters.
> 
> Is the power savings significant between D* equipment options?


You are also forgetting the whole Pause live tv thing. And ill admit some genie setups are faster than others. If its on an hr44 its faster than if its on a hr34. No question. But not much and still faster than a hr21. 

As for power. Hr is above 30w always 24/7/365. A client is about 1 or 2 when turned off. And it's less than any 30 when on. So yeah big difference.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The Merg said:


> There are plenty of people who don't have redundancy with regard to their data. Just about everyone I deal with does not even have a backup of their data for their computer. Plus, most people are not absolutely obsessed with TV (like we are). If the hard drive in the Genie fails and it is replaced, they lost some TV recordings. Most people are upset for a few minutes and then get on with things. Even in my setup, I don't record the same thing on multiple DVRs. If my drive fails, I'll be SOL, but in the scheme of things I really couldn't care. I'll re-record the shows I lost or I'll watch them on-line. If I record something and want to keep it truly long-term, I will off-load it onto a DVD.
> 
> - Merg


Most subs for direct and other services don't even have more than one DVr of any kind.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Most subs for direct and other services don't even have more than one DVr of any kind.


Very true. Makes my point even more.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You are also forgetting the whole Pause live tv thing.


Exactly.

I just replaced an HR20-100 with an HR44. I was also offered two free minis to replace one HR22 and one HR23. I said 'no' to that, but took one mini to replace our H25. Even after two years, my wife sometimes forgets to record what she is watching from the H25 so she could later pause/rewind. And my mother-in-law, who visits several times per year, couldn't be taught how to get the H25 to pause or rewind live TV.

Well worth it to make those two happy.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

You are also forgetting the whole Pause live tv thing. And ill admit some genie setups are faster than others. If its on an hr44 its faster than if its on a hr34. No question. But not much and still faster than a hr21. 

As for power. Hr is above 30w always 24/7/365. A client is about 1 or 2 when turned off. And it's less than any 30 when on. So yeah big difference.


OK, that is a good point. I guess one could record from a receiver if they wanted a buffer but that is not nearly the same as a live buffer. Gives the edge to the mini genie over a HD receiver.

Thanks for the power information.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Rich said:


> I can understand dumping a 21 series DVR, but why didn't you get it replaced with another DVR? I really don't understand why people replace DVRs with a box that adds nothing to your system. I'd also replace that 23.
> 
> Rich


I have probably said similar things myself but am now considering a genie client. Why: 1) no churning hard drive in my bedroom. 2) I suspect the genie client won't be as much of a space heater as the DVR. 3) I can get rid of the oddly placed DVR in favor of a much easier to place box. I have not made the decision just yet but if I do there would be the reasons.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Those two reasons alone were compelling enough for me!


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

ticmxman said:


> OK, that is a good point. I guess one could record from a receiver if they wanted a buffer but that is not nearly the same as a live buffer. Gives the edge to the mini genie over a HD receiver.





inkahauts said:


> You are also forgetting the whole Pause live tv thing.


I'm considering an upgrade to a Genie and I thought I'd use one of my HR-22's as a client so I could record a few critical shows for backup in case the Genie dies. What does "You are also forgetting the whole Pause live tv thing" mean? Would I lose the ability to pause live TV on the hr-22?


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm considering an upgrade to a Genie and I thought I'd use one of my HR-22's as a client so I could record a few critical shows for backup in case the Genie dies. What does "You are also forgetting the whole Pause live tv thing" mean? Would I lose the ability to pause live TV on the hr-22?


I'm starting to feel like I'm at a car dealer getting a sales pitch. Damn and it is working. Might just call and see I can still get the mini genie that was offered on my upgrade a couple of weeks ago. I would be willing to give up the H24 receiver but not my HR24 or HR22.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SmokemanGRP said:


> I'm considering an upgrade to a Genie and I thought I'd use one of my HR-22's as a client so I could record a few critical shows for backup in case the Genie dies. What does "You are also forgetting the whole Pause live tv thing" mean? Would I lose the ability to pause live TV on the hr-22?


He was referring tot eh fact that an HD receiver cannot pause live TV. a Genie client can


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

peds48 said:


> He was referring tot eh fact that an HD receiver cannot pause live TV. a Genie client can


By HD receiver do you mean a non-DVR version (H-xx) or that an HR-xx loses the ability to pause live TV when it is used as a client to Genie? Ticmxman mentions the option of using the receiver to record if they wanted a buffer so I assume he's discussing a DVR.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Only the non-DVR receivers cannot pause live TV. 

It might be better to not call a client anything other than a Genie client for clarity....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

By HD receiver do you mean a non-DVR version (H-xx) or that an HR-xx loses the ability to pause live TV when it is used as a client to Genie? Ticmxman mentions the option of using the receiver to record if they wanted a buffer so I assume he's discussing a DVR.


I think the reference there was that if you have a receiver (H2x) and you wanted to pause Live TV or have a buffer, you needed to first start recording the show via the H2x and then play it back from the Genie or HR2x.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Exactly. There a defined advantages to a mini genie over a non dvr hd receiver. Pausing live tv is one of them. That's not a consideration if you keep a dvr though.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

SmokemanGRP said:


> By HD receiver do you mean a non-DVR version (H-xx) or that an HR-xx loses the ability to pause live TV when it is used as a client to Genie? Ticmxman mentions the option of using the receiver to record if they wanted a buffer so I assume he's discussing a DVR.


I phrased that poorly. The H24 receiver in the bedroom is on the whole home networked system along with a HR44, HR24, HR22. The H24 receiver cannot record but as it is on the whole home system it can assign a recording to any of the networked HD DVRs. The recording can then be viewed from the playlist by the H24 receiver in the bedroom.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification, it makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

A Genie and an HD-DVR should be plenty for most average homes. If one goes down, you lose a few TV recordings. It's just TV, not important data like financials, family pictures, etc. You can stream most shows from the Internet nowadays if you lose something, or use VoD when your DirecTV equipment gets repaired.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Starrbuck said:


> A Genie and an HD-DVR should be plenty for most average homes. If one goes down, you lose a few TV recordings. It's just TV, not important data like financials, family pictures, etc. You can stream most shows from the Internet nowadays if you lose something, or use VoD when your DirecTV equipment gets repaired.


I disagree. most installs usually are "4 setters" and this might because this is what DirecTV regularly gives free of charge. Regarding "is just TV" I do not think is the case, as customers get very "frustrated" when their TV do not work. I wish they would understand "is just TV"


----------

